# Can you make a puppy sleep in?



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

That's good that you take away water by about 8PM.
This may sound awful but it worked for me.
One of my Golden Rescue's cried for the first two weeks after she came to live with me throughout the night. After two weeks, I couldn't take it anymore and I yelled "shut up". She did! Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

We just taught our guy that no matter how much whining or barking we were not going to get up while was doing that. Took just a few days and he never did or again. But cosmo was pretty easy like that when he was little. He also had a steel bladder.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope you get more sleep. Good luck.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Go to bed later? Keep her entertained later in the evening and make sure she doesn't sneak any naps in late so she will be good and tired when it comes time for bed.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

But if you get up early, you might not get enough sleep.
I don't want you to get sick.


----------



## chwtom (Feb 25, 2011)

We've been putting her to bed around 1030 or so. If we kept her up later than that, we wouldn't be getting any more sleep. 

I don't want to tell my dog to shut up, I'm not sure what purpose that would serve, no offense. 

Any other suggestions--or is it just not possible to make them sleep later?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

One big tip is not to get in the habit of feeding them as soon as you wake up....rather get up...take them out to go P&P...then come in and hang around...for at least a half hour or more...
One sure way to have dogs that ALWAYS wake up at 5:30 is to always feed them at 5:30am! LOL! One of the few things a Golden will memorize is when breakfast is served! 

As they get older...and their bladders are bigger....they will sleep later and later.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Both of our younger boys were early risers as well. We took that opportunity to take them out for a 20-30 minute romp in the park or just for a nice walk. When we got home, they would nap for a little while, then we would feed them their breakfast. After that, they were pretty much done for the morning. 

As they matured, they started sleeping later. We do notice even now that as the sun is rising earlier, they are up earlier!!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Definitely don't feed her when she's decided it's time to get up, otherwise you're unknowingly reinforcing her early wake up. Is she crated during the night or loose? If she's crated, just ignore her noise and fussing until the proper time to get up. Ear plugs would help. OR take her outside to pee, then put her back in her crate with minimal interaction so she doesn't learn, "i wake up, fuss, and get out of my crate for play time! Yay!". If she's loose, well, I don't recommend that for young puppies...I'd be constantly worried that she's peeing or getting into something. If she is loose and fusses, ignore her or as mentioned above and take her outside to pee with minimal interaction. No breakfast until you decide it's time to get up.

When I got Ranger, his foster mom had been waking up at 5:00am and feeding the dogs since that's the way her work schedule was. For the first 4 days I had Ranger, he'd wake up at 5:30am and I'd let him outside for a pee, then come back inside and collapse on the couch for another hour. Finally, it was the weekend and he woke up at 5am...I said, "go lie down!!" and he went back to sleep. After that, he'd wait for me to get up at any hour, whether it was 6am or 10am...or 2pm. The few times he'd bug me to go outside at 2-3 am, it was not the playful fun time he thought it was going to be. It was grumpy me letting him outside and in and barely speaking to him and not touching him. He quickly learned not to do that anymore.

And a quick P.S: Telling a dog to "shut up" isn't a big deal. Ranger has occasionally elicited an exasperated 'shut up' from me when he's decided to growl or bark at himself in the bedroom mirror at 2am - waking me up and scaring the hell out of me. His feelings aren't hurt.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

As she only has a small bladder still I would take her out to pee when she wakes up and put her back in her bed/crate until you want to get up and feed her. 

If you push her breakfast later she will learn that there is no point in getting up early.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Black out shades help a little. But like others have said, they will be able to hold their pee and poo longer when as they get older. I totally agree with the poster that said don't feed them first thing in the morning. Wait until the time you would like to feed them when they are older. Consistency is great. Our girl can go from 11pm to 6:30 am, but sometimes she starts complaining about 6am. If that happens then I can't wait too long or she will pee in the crate. She turns 11 weeks this weekend. So you could probably push it 15 minutes to a half hour extra to start. But don't expect him to be quiet at first so you might lose the sleep anyways.

Edit: Reading above, I agree that you can always let him out to pee and poo, then back in the crate while you sleep. We do that sometimes, but usually my 3 year old son will just wake us up soon after I get back in bed anyways.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Echo on the feeding. My dogs have clocks inside and they know exactly what time it is and they start reminding me at least an hour before. I started making them wait until 8am for breakfast otherwise Parker would pounce on you and knock you head off with his big foot. He'd love to have a 5am breakfast but he's knows he won't.
When I get up they get to go out and they get to drink but I'm strict on the feeding time. They just lay back down and wait patiently now, watching my every move just in case. They are creatures of habit.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> If you push her breakfast later she will learn that there is no point in getting up early.


Thats exactly what we did with Joey. Joey was the same way, 6am, 630am he is up and ready to start the day! His first week home everything was new so i still fed him right when he woke up. I hated waking up early as I am not an early morning person and I didnt have work or school to go to! SO i was waking up at 630.. to do nothing haha. I started feeding Joeys dinner later, he now eats at 7pm instead of 5pm. I also feed him his breakfast later, He eats around 9am now. If he does decide to wake up early, he knows that it was a bad idea because he now has to wait an hour or so to eat. 

Goodluck, and it does get better!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

This thread is so interesting. Bronte is now almost 18 weeks. She never had a single accident in the house (bless her), was crated from day one (she has a crate in the living room and the bedroom). 

We did have a battle of wills because she was waking at 5:30 a.m. even when she started sleeping through the night (and even when daylight saving kicked in - the time change had no effect on her whatsoever). One morning of her howling at that hour for 20 minutes, did the trick. I ignored her. 

Now, she doesn't get up till 6:30 a.m. Still, I wish she'd sleep later but she's like clockwork at 6:32 a.m. every day. I let her out to pee, and then she comes back in and I put her back in her crate - but even though she knows she's not allowed to get up yet she makes so much noise in the crate, moving around etc. I can't sleep! She understands that she's not allowed to get up but she herself cannot go back to sleep. it's really annoying. We do have a ritual that at 7:00 a.m. she's allowed up on the bed for 15 minutes of playtime and then we get up and she gets her breakfast around 7:30 a.m. This is great during the week and horrible on the weekends. I wish there was a way to make her sleep in longer, but I'm at a loss. I could put a toy or a kong in the crate at 6:30 a.m. but she's still going to be awake - she will NOT go back to sleep. She usually goes to bed around 7:30 p.m. so I guess I can't expect her to sleep 12 hours! I've tried putting her to bed later, but she's like a toddler. She gets cranky, over-tired, and starts to bark and nip and generally be a nuisance. I put her in her crate and she crashes in 3 seconds flat.


----------



## LauraJ (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm wondering if she heard something, neighbors leaving for work, garbage truck, train.. That is waking her up? My neighbors alarm clock went off early- woke my son up...I slept in his room once and it woke me up.. Mystery solved. I hope you get some longer sleep!


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

I wish you could get them to sleep in later but I think in the end it is up to them. Sawyer gets up at 6:00am every day (no need for an alarm clock in this house!). This is fine on weekdays when we have to go to work but on weekends we've been resorting to putting him either back in his crate or on our bed after we let him out. We can squeeze another hour to hour and a half out of him but that is it! He's not much of a fan of our bed either, he much prefers his crate, which I can honestly say I'm not upset about. He's going to be a big boy.

I think as they get older they just like to sleep more. My 14.5 year old childhood cocker spaniel (who still lives with my parents) would sleep 20 hours a day if you'd let her!


----------

